# Rebuilding tiny Baldor



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

I shined up this part Ben Nelson called a "commutator", and spit-shined the rest of it. When I put it all back together, it worked. No extra parts lying around either! I guess that's good, since there were only three pieces to begin with.....


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your "thing-a-ma-doodle" , "do-hickey" and "whatchamacallit" still workin'?

I'm guessing that you also cleaned all the yellowish crusty dusty stuff off the connectors too.

Have fun with your EV,
Keith


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

kek_63 said:


> Your "thing-a-ma-doodle" , "do-hickey" and "whatchamacallit" still workin'?
> 
> I'm guessing that you also cleaned all the yellowish crusty dusty stuff off the connectors too.
> 
> ...


 The thing-a-ma-doodle is now like new, the do-hickey is within tolerance, but the whatchamacallit still needs work. Pheww, I am so glad I finally learned the nomenclature of those things! The crusty dusty stuff came off in clumps, it was fun. I have to admit, that "electronic cleaner" spray is a wonderful product. I want to marry it. Don't tell my wife....


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I'm afraid your video didn't come thru; the link you posted is http://www.youtube.com/v/http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit which doesn't point to a specific video. 
________
Live sex


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, it was a horrible video anyway: way too dark. I got one up of the first powerup. Can't see squat, but at least you can hear the motor turning.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8p8PEMazoE


----------

